# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  أقوال السلف والعلماء في السخرية والاستهزاء

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*أقوال السلف والعلماء في السخرية والاستهزاء**أقوال السلف والعلماء في السخرية والاستهزاء:**
- عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال: (لو سخرت من كلب، لخشيت أن أكون كلبًا، وإني لأكره أن أرى الرجل فارغًا؛ ليس في عمل آخرة ولا دنيا)   .
- وقال أبو موسى الأشعري: (لو رأيت رجلًا يرضع شاة في الطريق فسخرت منه، خفت أن لا أموت حتى أرضعها)   .
- وعن الأسود، قال: كنا عند عائشة  فسقط فسطاط على إنسان فضحكوا، فقالت عائشة: لا سخر   ، سمعت رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم يقول: ((ما من مسلم يشاك شوكة فما فوقها إلا رفعه الله بها  درجة، وحط عنه بها خطيئة))  رواه ابو داود.
- وقال إبراهيم النخعي: (إني لأرى الشيء أكرهه؛ فما يمنعني أن أتكلم فيه إلا مخافة أن أبتلى بمثله)   .
- وقال عمرو بن شرحبيل: (لو رأيت رجلًا يرضع عنزًا فسخرت منه، خشيت أن أكون مثله)   .
- وقال يحيي بن معاذ: (ليكن حظ المؤمن منك ثلاثًا: إن لم تنفعه فلا تضره، وإن لم تفرحه فلا تغمه، وإن لم تمدحه فلا تذمه)   .
- وقال القرطبي: (من لقب أخاه أو سخر منه فهو فاسق)   .
-  وقال السفاريني: (إن كل من افتخر على إخوانه واحتقر أحدًا من أقرانه  وأخدانه   أو سخر أو استهزأ بأحد من المؤمنين، فقد باء بالإثم والوزر  المبين)  .
- وقال ابن حجر الهيتمي: (لا تحتقر غيرك عسى أن يكون عند الله خيرًا منك، وأفضل وأقرب)
منقول
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*ذم السخرية في القرآن الكريم*
*ذم السخرية في القرآن الكريم:
- قال تعالى:  {يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا يَسْخَرْ قَومٌ مِّن قَوْمٍ عَسَى أَن  يَكُونُوا خَيْرًا مِّنْهُمْ وَلا نِسَاء مِّن نِّسَاء عَسَى أَن يَكُنَّ  خَيْرًا مِّنْهُنَّ وَلا تَلْمِزُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ وَلا تَنَابَزُوا  بِالأَلْقَابِ بِئْسَ الاِسْمُ الْفُسُوقُ بَعْدَ الإِيمَانِ وَمَن لَّمْ  يَتُبْ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ} [الحجرات: 11].
قال ابن كثير:  (ينهى تعالى عن السخرية بالناس، وهو احتقارهم والاستهزاء بهم،... فإنه قد  يكون المحتقر أعظم قدرًا عند الله، وأحب إليه من الساخر منه المحتقر له؛...  وقوله: وَلا تَلْمِزُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ. أي: لا تلمزوا الناس. والهماز اللماز  من الرجال مذموم ملعون... وقوله: وَلا تَنَابَزُوا بِالأَلْقَابِ. أي: لا  تتداعوا بالألقاب، وهي التي يسوء الشخص سماعها)   .
وقال ابن جرير:  (إنَّ الله عمَّ بنهيه المؤمنين عن أن يسخر بعضهم من بعض جميع معاني  السخرية، فلا يحلُّ لمؤمن أن يسخر من مؤمن لا لفقره، ولا لذنب ركبه، ولا  لغير ذلك)   .
- وقال سبحانه:  {وَيْلٌ لِّكُلِّ  هُمَزَةٍ لُّمَزَةٍ الَّذِي جَمَعَ مَالاً وَعَدَّدَهُ يَحْسَبُ أَنَّ  مَالَهُ أَخْلَدَهُ  كَلاَّ لَيُنبَذَنَّ فِي الْحُطَمَةِ}  [الهمزة: 1-4].
(وَيْلٌ أي:  وعيد، ووبال، وشدة عذاب لِّكُلِّ هُمَزَةٍ لُّمَزَةٍ الذي يهمز الناس  بفعله، ويلمزهم بقوله، فالهماز: الذي يعيب الناس، ويطعن عليهم بالإشارة  والفعل، واللماز: الذي يعيبهم بقوله. ومن صفة هذا الهماز اللماز، أنه لا  همَّ له سوى جمع المال وتعديده والغبطة به، وليس له رغبة في إنفاقه في طرق  الخيرات وصلة الأرحام، ونحو ذلك)   .**(ولقد سجل القرآن الكريم عاقبة الساخرين والمستهزئين من المؤمنين، وأخبر بانعكاس الوضعية يوم القيامة بصورة يصبح الساخرون موضع سخرية واستهزاء من طرف عباده المستضعفين في هذه الدنيا، قال الحق سبحانه:  {إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا كَانُواْ مِنَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يَضْحَكُونَ  وَإِذَا مَرُّواْ بِهِمْ يَتَغَامَزُونَ وَإِذَا انقَلَبُواْ إِلَى  أَهْلِهِمُ انقَلَبُواْ فَكِهِينَ وَإِذَا رَأَوْهُمْ قَالُوا إِنَّ  هَؤُلاء لَضَالُّونَ وَمَا أُرْسِلُوا عَلَيْهِمْ حَافِظِينَ فَالْيَوْمَ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ يَضْحَكُونَ}  [المطففين: 29-34])   .
- وقوله:  {أَن تَقُولَ نَفْسٌ يَا حَسْرَتَى علَى مَا فَرَّطتُ فِي جَنبِ اللَّهِ وَإِن كُنتُ لَمِنَ السَّاخِرِينَ}  [الزمر: 56]
قال ابن كثير: (قوله: وَإِن كُنتُ لَمِنَ السَّاخِرِينَ أي: إنما كان عملي في الدنيا عمل ساخر مستهزئ غير موقن مصدق)*





 
منقول

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
*


*ذم السخرية في السنة النبوية**
**ذم السخرية في السنة النبوية :**
- عن عائشةرضي الله عنها  قالت: (( «حكيت  للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلًا فقال: ما يسرني أني حكيت رجلًا وأن لي كذا  وكذا، قالت: فقلت: يا رسول الله، إن صفية امرأة، وقالت بيدها هكذا، كأنها  تعني قصيرة، فقال: لقد مزجت بكلمة لو مزجت بها ماء البحر لمزج)) وفي لفظ  لأبي داود: ((فقال: لقد قلت كلمة لو مزجت بماء البحر لمزجته، قالت: وحكيت  له إنسانًا. فقال: ما أحب أني حكيت إنسانًا وأنَّ لي كذا وكذا» ))  [ صححه الألباني ]  . 
 (قوله: ((وقالت بيدها)) أي أشارت بها (تعني قصيرة)، أي تريد عائشة  كونها قصيرة، وفي المشكاة قلت: للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حسبك من صفية كذا  وكذا تعني قصيرة ((لقد مزجت بكلمة)) أي أعمالك ((لو مزج))بصيغة المجهول أي  لو خلط (بها) أي على تقدير تجسيدها، وكونها مائعة (لمزج) بصيغة المجهول  أيضًا والمعنى تغير وصار مغلوبًا. وفي المشكاة: لقد قلت كلمة لو مزج بها  البحر لمزجته. قال القاري: أي غلبته وغيرته. قال القاضي: المزج الخلط  والتغيير بضم غيره إليه)   .
وقوله ((ما أحب أني حكيت إنسانًا)): (أي  فعلت مثل فعله أو قلت مثل قوله منقصًا له يقال حكاه وحاكاه، قال الطِّيبي:  وأكثر ما تستعمل المحاكاة في القبيح ((وأن لي كذا وكذا)) أي لو أعطيت كذا  وكذا من الدنيا أي شيئًا كثيرًا منها بسبب ذلك، فهي جملة حالية واردة على التعميم والمبالغة، قال النووي: من الغيبة المحرمة المحاكاة بأن يمشي متعارجًا أو مطاطيًا رأسه، أو غير ذلك من الهيئات)   .
- وعن أم هانئ رضي الله عنها أنها سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت: (( «قلت: يا رسول الله، أرأيت قول الله تبارك وتعالى:  {وَتَأْتُونَ فِي نَادِيكُمُ الْمُنكَرَ}   [[العنكبوت: 29]]  ما كان ذلك المنكر الذي كانوا يأتونه؟ قال: كانوا يسخرون بأهل الطريق، ويخذفونهم» ))    [قال الحاكم : صحيح الإسناد] .
قال  المباركفوري: (اختلف في المنكر الذي كانوا يأتونه فيه، فقيل: كانوا يخذفون  الناس بالحصباء ويستخفون بالغريب، وقيل: كانوا يتضارطون في مجالسهم قالته  عائشة، وقيل:كانوا يأتون الرجال في مجالسهم وبعضهم يرى بعضًا، وقيل: كانوا  يلعبون بالحمام، وقيل: كانوا يناقرون بين الديكة، ويناطحون بين الكباش؛  وقيل: يبزق بعضهم على بعض، ويلعبون بالنرد والشطرنج، ويلبسون المصبغات)  .
-  و كان ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه يجتني سواكًا من الأراك، وكان دقيق الساقين،  فجعلت الريح تكفؤه، فضحك القوم منه، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «مم تضحكون؟ قالوا: يا نبي الله، من دقة ساقيه، فقال: والذي نفسي بيده، لهما أثقل في الميزان من أحد» ))  [صححه الألباني ] .
- وعن أبي هريرة، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( «(لا  تحاسدوا، ولا تناجشوا   ، ولا تباغضوا، ولا تدابروا   ، ولا يبع بعضكم على  بيع بعض، وكونوا عباد الله إخوانًا، المسلم أخو المسلم، لا يظلمه ولا  يخذله، ولا يحقره التقوى هاهنا)) ويشير إلى صدره ثلاث مرات ((بحسب امرئ من الشر أن يحقر أخاه المسلم، كل المسلم على المسلم حرام، دمه، وماله، وعرضه» )) [رواه مسلم ] .
قوله: ((بحسب  امرئ من الشر أن يحقر أخاه المسلم)) (يعني يكفي المؤمن من الشرِّ أن يحقر  أخاه المسلم، وهذا تعظيم لاحتقار المسلم، وأنه شرٌّ عظيم، لو لم يأت  الإنسان من الشر إلا هذا؛ لكان كافيًا، فلا تحقرن أخاك المسلم، لا في  خلقته، ولا في ثيابه، ولا في كلامه، ولا في خلقه، ولا غير ذلك، أخوك المسلم  حقه عليك عظيم، فعليك أن تحترمه وأن توقره، وأما احتقاره فإنه محرم، ولا  يحل لك أن تحتقره، وكذلك حديث ابن مسعود وحديث جندب بن عبد الله رضي الله  عنهما كلاهما يدل على تحريم احتقار المسلم، وأنه لا يحل له) 
منقول
*






*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*آثار السخرية  ​​​​​​​*
*
1- أنَّ السخرية والاستهزاء تقطع الروابط الاجتماعية القائمة على الأخوة، والتواد، والتراحم.
2- تبذر بذور العداوة والبغضاء، وتورث الأحقاد والأضغان.
3- تولد الرغبة بالانتقام.
4- أنَّ ضرر استهزائهم بالمؤمنين راجع إليهم.
5- حصول الهوان والحقارة للمستهزئ.
6- المستهزئ يعرض نفسه لغضب الله، وعذابه.
7- ضياع الحسنات يوم القيامة.
8- تولد الشعور بالانتقام.
9- السخرية نذير شؤم للساخرين، فقد كان الغرق عاقبة قوم نوح الذين كفروا بالله وسخروا من نوح.
10- السخرية تفقد الساخر الوقار، وتسقط عنه المروءة.
11- الساخر يظلم نفسه بتحقير من وقره الله عز وجل، واستصغار من عظمه الله.
12- السخرية تميت القلب، وتورثه الغفلة؛ حتى إذا كان يوم القيامة ندم الساخر على ما قدمت يداه، ولات ساعة مندم  {أَن تَقُولَ نَفْسٌ يَا حَسْرَتَى علَى مَا فَرَّطتُ فِي جَنبِ اللَّهِ وَإِن كُنتُ لَمِنَ السَّاخِرِينَ}  [الزمر: 56].
13- السخرية من سمات الكفار والمنافقين، وقد نهينا عن التشبه بهم.
14- الساخر متعرض للعقوبة في الدار العاجلة أيضًا، بأن يحدث له مثل ما حدث للمسخور منه.
15- بعد الناس عن المستهزئ لخوفهم منه، وعدم سلامتهم منه.
16- يصرف عن قبول الحق، واستماع النصح.
*منقول

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الاستهزاء*
*
حكم الاستهزاء بالله وآياته ورسوله: 
حكم الاستهزاء بالله وآياته ورسوله كفر، يخرج صاحبه من الملة، قال تعالى:  {يَحْذَرُ  الْمُنَافِقُونَ أَن تُنَزَّلَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُورَةٌ تُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا  فِي قُلُوبِهِم قُلِ اسْتَهْزِؤُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ مُخْرِجٌ مَّا  تَحْذَرُونَ وَلَئِن سَأَلْتَهُمْ لَيَقُولُنَّ إِنَّمَا كُنَّا نَخُوضُ  وَنَلْعَبُ قُلْ أَبِاللّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنتُمْ  تَسْتَهْزِؤُونَ لاَ تَعْتَذِرُواْ قَدْ كَفَرْتُم بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ إِن  نَّعْفُ عَن طَآئِفَةٍ مِّنكُمْ نُعَذِّبْ طَآئِفَةً بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ  مُجْرِمِينَ}  [التوبة: 64-66] قال ابن تيمية: (وهذا نصٌّ في أنَّ الاستهزاء بالله وآياته ورسوله كفر)   .
ويقول  السعدي: (إن الاستهزاء بالله ورسوله كفر يخرج عن الدين؛ لأن أصل الدين  مبني على تعظيم الله، وتعظيم دينه ورسله، والاستهزاء بشيء من ذلك منافٍ  لهذا الأصل، ومناقض له أشد المناقضة)   .
حكم الاستهزاء بالمؤمنين: 
الاستهزاء بالمؤمنين له حالتان:
الحالة  الأولى: الاستهزاء والسخرية بالمؤمنين بخَلقهم أو خُلقهم، وهو محرم  بالإجماع، قال ابن حجر الهيتمي: (وقد قام الإجماع على تحريم ذلك)   .
الحالة الثانية: الاستهزاء بالمؤمنين بسبب تمسكهم بالإسلام، وهذا يراعى فيه أمران:
الأمر الأول: أن يكون المستهزئ جاهلًا بأن ما يستهزئ به من الشريعة الإسلامية.
الأمر الثاني: أن لا يقصد المستهزئ باستهزائه ما يقوم به المسلم من الطاعات.
فإذا انتفى هذان الأمران، وقصد الاستهزاء بالمسلم بسبب تمسكه بالدين فهذا حكمه الردة عن الإسلام. 
وقد  جاء في فتوى اللجنة الدائمة ما يلي: (سب الدين والاستهزاء بشيء من القرآن  والسنة، والاستهزاء بالمتمسك بهما نظرًا لما تمسك به، كإعفاء اللحية وتحجب المسلمة -هذا كفر إذا صدر من مكلف، وينبغي أن يبين له أن هذا كفر، فإن أصر بعد العلم فهو كافر، قال الله تعالى:  {قُلْ أَبِاللّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنتُمْ تَسْتَهْزِؤُونَ  }  [التوبة: 65] لاَ تَعْتَذِرُواْ قَدْ كَفَرْتُم بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ [التوبة: 66])  .
وسئل ابن عثيمين عن حكم من يسخر بالملتزمين بدين الله، ويستهزئ بهم؟
فأجاب بقوله: (هؤلاء الذين يسخرون بالملتزمين بدين الله، المنفذين لأوامر الله، فيهم نوع نفاق؛ لأنَّ الله قال عن المنافقين:  {الَّذِينَ  يَلْمِزُونَ الْمُطَّوِّعِين  َ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِي الصَّدَقَاتِ  وَالَّذِينَ لاَ يَجِدُونَ إِلاَّ جُهْدَهُمْ فَيَسْخَرُونَ مِنْهُمْ  سَخِرَ اللّهُ مِنْهُمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ } [التوبة: 79] ثم  إن كانوا يستهزئون بهم من أجل ما هم عليه من الشرع فإن استهزاءهم بهم  استهزاء بالشريعة، والاستهزاء بالشريعة كفر، أما إذا كانوا يستهزئون بهم  يعنون أشخاصهم وزيهم بقطع النظر عما هم عليه من اتباع السنة، فإنهم لا  يكفرون بذلك؛ لأنَّ الإنسان قد يستهزئ بالشخص نفسه بقطع النظر عن عمله  وفعله، لكنهم على خطر عظيم)   .
أما سخرية الإنسان ممن يَسخر منه فجائزة، وهذا من العدل؛ لأنه يقابل السخرية بمثلها، ومع ذلك فتركها أولى، قال الله تعالى:  {وَإِنْ عَاقَبْتُمْ فَعَاقِبُواْ بِمِثْلِ مَا عُوقِبْتُم بِهِ وَلَئِن صَبَرْتُمْ لَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لِّلصَّابِرينَ}  [النحل: 126].
وقال تعالى: { وَجَزَاء سَيِّئَةٍ سَيِّئَةٌ مِّثْلُهَا فَمَنْ عَفَا وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ}  [الشورى : 40].  
وذكر الله عن نوح وقومه:  {وَكُلَّمَا  مَرَّ عَلَيْهِ مَلأٌ مِّن قَوْمِهِ سَخِرُواْ مِنْهُ قَالَ إِن  تَسْخَرُواْ مِنَّا فَإِنَّا نَسْخَرُ مِنكُمْ كَمَا تَسْخَرُونَ}  [هود: 38]. فقابل نوح عليه السلام والمؤمنون معه سخرية الكفار منهم بسخرية.
وقد أخبرنا الله عز وجل أنَّه يسخر من المنافقين، مقابلة لسخريتهم ومجازاة عليها، فقال تعالى:  {الَّذِينَ  يَلْمِزُونَ الْمُطَّوِّعِين  َ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِي الصَّدَقَاتِ  وَالَّذِينَ لاَ يَجِدُونَ إِلاَّ جُهْدَهُمْ فَيَسْخَرُونَ مِنْهُمْ  سَخِرَ اللّهُ مِنْهُمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ}  [التوبة: 79].
قال  ابن تيمية: (لفظ المكر والاستهزاء والسخرية المضاف إلى الله... زعموا أنه  مسمى باسم ما يقابله على طريق المجاز وليس كذلك، بل مسميات هذه الأسماء إذا  فعلت بمن لا يستحق العقوبة كانت ظلمًا له، وأما إذا فعلت بمن فعلها  بالمجني عليه عقوبة له بمثل فعله كانت عدلًا، كما قال تعالى:  {كَذَلِكَ كِدْنَا لِيُوسُفَ} [يوسف: 76]. فكاد له كما كادت إخوته لما قال له أبوه:  {لاَ تَقْصُصْ رُؤْيَاكَ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكَ فَيَكِيدُواْ لَكَ كَيْدًا } [يوسف: 5]. وقال تعالى:  {إِنَّهُمْ يَكِيدُونَ كَيْدًا } [الطارق: 15]  {وَأَكِيدُ كَيْدًا}  [الطارق: 16]. وقال تعالى:  {وَمَكَرُوا مَكْرًا وَمَكَرْنَا مَكْرًا وَهُمْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ } [النمل: 50].  {فَانظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ مَكْرِهِمْ}  [النمل: 51]. وقال تعالى:  {الَّذِينَ  يَلْمِزُونَ الْمُطَّوِّعِين  َ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِي الصَّدَقَاتِ  وَالَّذِينَ لاَ يَجِدُونَ إِلاَّ جُهْدَهُمْ فَيَسْخَرُونَ مِنْهُمْ  سَخِرَ اللّهُ مِنْهُمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ } [التوبة: 79])  
*منقول

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*صور السخرية والاستهزاء
*
*
1- السخرية: 
(إن السخرية تنافي ما يوجبه الحق، وهي ظلم قبيح من  الإنسان لأخيه الإنسان، وعدوان على كرامته، وإيذاء لنفسه وقلبه، ومن  آثارها أنها تقطع الروابط الاجتماعية القائمة على الأخوة والتواد والتراحم،  وتبذر بذور العداوة والبغضاء، وتولد الرغبة بالانتقام، ثم أعمال الانتقام،  ما استطاع المظلوم بها إلى ذلك سبيلًا)   .
قال ابن عباس في قوله تعالى:  {وَيَقُولُونَ يَا وَيْلَتَنَا مَالِ هَذَا الْكِتَابِ لا يُغَادِرُ صَغِيرَةً وَلا كَبِيرَةً إِلاَّ أَحْصَاهَا}  [الكهف: 49] (الصغيرة التبسم، والكبيرة الضحك بحالة الاستهزاء)   .
قال  ابن النحاس: (واعلم أنَّ معنى السخرية والاستحقار والاستهانة، والتنبيه  على العيوب والنقايص على من يضحك منه، وقد يكون ذلك بالمحاكاة في الفعل  والقول، وقد يكون بالإشارة والإيماء، وقد يكون بالضحك؛ كأن يضحك على كلامه  إذا تخبط فيه أو غلط، أو على صنعته، أو قبح في صورته ونحو ذلك)  .
2- الهمز واللمز: 
وقد نهى الله عز وجل عن الهمز واللمز في كتابه، وتوعد من يفعل ذلك، قال ابن تيمية: (اللمز: هو العيب والطعن، ومنه قوله تعالى:  {وَمِنْهُم مَّن يَلْمِزُكَ فِي الصَّدَقَاتِ } [التوبة: 58] أي يعيبك ويطعن عليك، وقوله:  {الَّذِينَ يَلْمِزُونَ الْمُطَّوِّعِين  َ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِي الصَّدَقَاتِ } [التوبة: 79] وقوله:  {وَلا تَلْمِزُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ}  [الحجرات: 11] أي لا يلمز بعضكم بعضًا كقوله:  {لَوْلا إِذْ سَمِعْتُمُوهُ ظَنَّ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بِأَنفُسِهِمْ خَيْرًا وَقَالُوا هَذَا إِفْكٌ مُّبِينٌ } [النور: 12].. والهمز: العيب والطعن بشدة وعنف، ومنه همز الأرض بعقبه، ومنه الهمزة وهي نبرة من الصدر)   .
و(اللمز هو أن يعيب الإنسان أخاه في وجهه بكلام ولو خفي، ورب لمز خفي هو أشد من طعن صريح، وأعمق جرحًا في داخل النفس،  لأن فيه بالإضافة إلى الطعن والتجريح بالعيب معنى استغباء الملموز  واستغفاله، فكأن اللامز يشعر الذين في المجلس أن الملموز غبي لا يتنبه إلى  الطعن الذي يوجه ضده في رمز الكلام.
واللمز قبيحة اجتماعية تورث الأحقاد  والأضغان، وتقطع أواصر الأخوة الإيمانية، وهو ظلم من الإنسان لأخيه  الإنسان، وعدوان على حقه عليه)   .
قال سبحانه:  {وَلا تَلْمِزُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ }  [الحجرات: 11] (فجعل اللامز أخاه لامزًا نفسه؛ لأنَّ المؤمنين كرجل واحد  فيما يلزم بعضهم لبعض من تحسين أمره، وطلب صلاحه، ومحبته الخير)   .
وقال  أبو السعود في تفسيره: (فإنَّ مناط الخيرية في الفريقين ليس ما يظهر للناس  من الصور، والأشكال ولا الأوضاع والأطوار التي عليها يدور أمر السخرية  غالبًا، بل إنما هو الأمور الكامنة في القلوب،  فلا يجترئ أحد على استحقار أحد، فلعله أجمع منه لما نيط به الخيرية عند  الله تعالى، فيظلم نفسه بتحقير من وقره الله تعالى، والاستهانة بمن عظمه  الله تعالى)   .
الفرق بين الهمز واللمز: 
(قال المبرد: الهمز هو أن  يهمز الإنسان بقول قبيح من حيث لا يسمع، أو يحثه ويوسده على أمر قبيح أي  يغريه به، واللمز أجهر من الهمز، وفي القرآن  {هَمَزَاتِ الشَّيَاطِينِ}  [المؤمنون: 97] ولم يقل لمزات؛ لأنَّ مكايدة الشيطان  خفية، قال: المشهور عند الناس أنَّ اللمز العيب سرًّا، والهمز العيب بكسر  العين، وقال قتادة: يلمزك في الصدقات يطعن عليك، وهو دال على صحة القول  الأول.
الفرق بين الهُمزة واللُّمزة: 
قيل هما بمعنى. وقيل بينهما فرق.
فإن الهمزة: الذي يعكس بظهر الغيب.
واللمزة: الذي يعكس في وجهك.
وقيل: الهمزة: الذي يؤذي جليسه بسوء لفظه.
واللمزة: الذي يكثر عيبه على جليسه، ويشير برأسه، ويومئ بعينه)   .
وقيل: (الهُمَزَة: الذي يهمز الناس بيده ويضربهم، واللُّمَزَة: الذي يَلْمِزهم بلسانه، قاله ابن زيد.
أن الهُمَزَة: الذي يهمز بلسانه، واللُّمَزَة: الذي يلمز بعينه، قاله سفيان الثوري)  .
3- التنابز بالألقاب: 
(اللقب:  هو ما يدعى به الشخص من لفظ غير اسمه وغير كنيته، وهو قسمان: قبيح، وهو ما  يكرهه الشخص لكونه تقصيرًا به وذمًّا ؛ وحسن، وهو بخلاف ذلك، كالصديق لأبي  بكر، والفاروق لعمر، وأسد الله لحمزة، رضي الله تعالى عنهم)   .
قال ابن عباس: (التنابز بالألقاب أن يكون الرجل قد عمل السيئات ثم تاب، فنهى الله أن يعير بما سلف)   .
ثم  إن التنابز بالألقاب التي هي (مما يؤذي الناس، إذ يحمل معنى التحقير  والإهانة، نهى الله عنه، وجعله من المحرمات، وجعله من الفسوق والظلم، وربما  يصل التنابز بالألقاب إلى مستوى الشتيمة، كالنبز بالحمار، والثور، والكلب،  ونحو ذلك.
ومن شأن التنابز بالألقاب أنه يقطع أواصر الأخوة الإيمانية،  ويفسد المودات، ويولد العداوات والأحقاد، وربما يوصل إلى التقاتل مع ثورات  الغضب، وهيجان الحماقات)   .
ويستثنى من النهي بالتنابز بالألقاب؛ الألقاب الحسنة كالصديق، والفاروق وغيرها، وكذلك التي هي للشهرة كالأعمش وغيرها. 
قال القرطبي في تفسير قوله تعالى:  {بِئْسَ الاِسْمُ الْفُسُوقُ بَعْدَ الإِيمَانِ}  [الحجرات: 11]: (من لقب أخاه وسخر به فهو فاسق، والسخرية الاستحقار  والاستهانة، والتنبيه على العيوب والنقائص يوم يضحك منه، وقد يكون  بالمحاكاة بالفعل، أو القول، أو الإشارة، أو الإيماء، أو الضحك على كلامه  إذا تخبط فيه أو غلط، أو على صنعته، أو قبيح صورته)   .
وقال الخازن: (قال بعض العلماء:  المراد بهذه الألقاب ما يكرهه المنادى به أو يفيد ذمًّا له، فأما الألقاب  التي صارت كالأعلام لأصحابها كالأعمش والأعرج وما أشبه ذلك فلا بأس بها،  إذا لم يكرهها المدعو بها، وأما الألقاب التي تكسب حمدًا ومدحًا تكون حقًّا  وصدقًا فلا يكره، كما قيل لأبي بكر: عتيق، ولعمر: الفاروق، ولعثمان: ذو النورين، ولعلي: أبو تراب، ولخالد سيف الله، ونحو ذلك)   .
4- التعيير والتهكم: 
معنى  التعيير (أن يريد الإنسان ذم رجل، وتنقصه وإظهار عيبه؛ لينفر الناس عنه؛  إما محبة لإيذائه أو لعداوته؛ أو مخافة من مزاحمته على مال أو رئاسة أو غير  ذلك من الأسباب المذمومة، فلا يتوصل إلى ذلك إلا بإظهار الطعن فيه  بسبب...)   .
وقال الكفوي في معنى التهكم: (هو ما كان ظاهره جدًّا  وباطنه هزلًا، والهزل الذي يراد به الجد بالعكس، ولا تخلو ألفاظ التهكم من  لفظة من اللفظ الدال على نوع من أنواع الذم، أو لفظة من معناها الهجو)   .
وعن  المعرور بن سويد قال: ((لقيت أبا ذر بالربذة، وعليه حلة   ، وعلى غلامه  حلة، فسألته عن ذلك، فقال: إني ساببت رجلًا فعيرته بأمه، فقال لي النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم: يا أبا ذر أعيرته بأمه؟ إنك امرؤ فيك جاهلية، إخوانكم  خولكم، جعلهم الله تحت أيديكم، فمن كان أخوه تحت يده، فليطعمه مما يأكل،  وليلبسه مما يلبس، ولا تكلفوهم ما يغلبهم، فإن كلفتموهم فأعينوهم)) 
*منقول

----------

